# Doggy treats



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My grandchildren recently baked some treats for our lab, Macy. She loved them so much that when we were out, I decided to bake some myself. Macy thinks they turned out pretty good, and I even think they are pretty tasty!
Home made peanut butter dog treats
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup oil
2 eggs
3 tablespoons of peanut butter
2 tsp vanilla
2 cups whole wheat flour (plain flour will work)
1/2 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup oatmeal
3 tbs molasses

Blend the ingredients together. Form into a ball. place cookies on a lightly greased cookie sheet and bake @400 degrees for 20 minutes. Let them cool in the oven for 20 minutes to become crisp.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

How is your dog liking them and what is the limit per day for the treats:thumbsup: how many do you eat a day?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Macy and I both like them. Her limit is probably six (since they are small). My limit is probably 12with a big glass of milk. They have a cornbread taste and are pretty good. I'll probably add more peanut butter next time(for my taste).


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Might ought to get a patent on them, going to give them a try also and check them out myself and see how our dog's and myself like them, well keep you in the loop on the project.
Thanks for posting this for us :thumbsup:


----------

